# My other pets :)



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 19, 2014)

I have chameleons, 2 dogs, and hedgehogs, the female of which just had babies!

Here are some snaps, I have 9 chameleons, 1 mama hedgehog with 4 babies, a bernese mountain dog, pomeranian, and now an Indian star tort!


----------



## Irwin4530 (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG! The baby hedgies are too cute!! <3


----------



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you! They are about a week old now and getting HUGE.


----------



## G-stars (Aug 20, 2014)

No pic for the star??


----------



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 20, 2014)

Well this was the 'other pets' section. LOL I will post pics up tonight in the star tortoise media of him


----------



## G-stars (Aug 20, 2014)

Haha your right. My apologies. How's his enclosure coming along?


----------



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 20, 2014)

Great so far! I have a hibiscus in there, two fountain grass bushes, I do have succulents planted but they are in pots so that I can pluck off at will instead of him gorging. I have a few more things to perfect before I put up pics of it!


----------



## Flipper (Aug 20, 2014)

Those baby hedge hogs  Love!

Your chameleon is awesome too. Was that one animal or 2?


----------



## kball (Aug 20, 2014)

I love your big dog


----------



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 20, 2014)

What do you mean one animal or two?? LOL I have 7 chameleons currently!


----------



## wellington (Aug 20, 2014)

Great family there. Those hedgehogs are just too darn cute.


----------



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you! Yea we used to have a few hedgehogs but decided to downsize. It was hard, pets are like kids!


----------



## bouaboua (Aug 20, 2014)

WOW. You must be very busy!! But happy.


----------



## Flipper (Aug 20, 2014)

Sydney Dethloff said:


> What do you mean one animal or two?? LOL I have 7 chameleons currently!


Wow! That's great! Sorry I misread your original post. I didn't see all those chameleons 

I've always heard they were very difficult to keep alive and healthy


----------



## Sydney Dethloff (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes they are! That is why I downsized from 20 and am still downsizing. I plan on just keeping my breeding pair of tamataves ( I have eggs of theirs incubating now) and my deremensis pair maybe. I have a few ambilobe females I am selling.


----------



## Flipper (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow! You must have some kind of magic touch!


----------



## coshepard (Dec 6, 2018)

Sydney Dethloff said:


> I have chameleons, 2 dogs, and hedgehogs, the female of which just had babies!
> 
> Here are some snaps, I have 9 chameleons, 1 mama hedgehog with 4 babies, a bernese mountain dog, pomeranian, and now an Indian star tort!



Is that a Berrnese mountain dog? I have one too, I think they are so cute!


----------

